# Recent Redfish



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Have been putting a lot of time in lately with the Fly Rod. Early mornings and late evenings. Good numbers of nice slot reds in the last month. Here’s some recent photos. 90% of them caught on gurglers. Just can’t get enough of watching them hunt down a topwater. 











Instagram @SumlinVisuals


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Great pics and success.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhh you had to do it!!! A foot pic!!!!!!!!! Why the heck you got an # on your sock, bad enough you are wearing socks fer anyways but ohhhhh well! 



Nice going on the fly, they are always a blast on the fly!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great pics and report, thanks for sharing !


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ahhhh you had to do it!!! A foot pic!!!!!!!!! Why the heck you got an # on your sock, bad enough you are wearing socks fer anyways but ohhhhh well! Nice going on the fly, they are always a blast on the fly!!!


Haha how else am I supposed to take a pic while I'm standing on a paddleboard by myself?? Wear my dive booties when I wade cause I'm tired of my feet getting cut up. I do admire your attention to detail though


----------



## DanielMunger (Oct 2, 2018)

Awesome! Headed down to Navarre on Saturday and super excited. Just made a new post and would love to get your opinion!

Thanks, 
-Daniel
Instagram @FlyFishingMadeEasy


----------

